# Mixed race relationships?



## lonely_wife (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi,

Are any of you in a mixed race relationship? Since splitting from my husband I am finding asians and half cast Jamaicans rather a turn on.... problem is ALL of my family have always been a little racist!

My parents are now telling me that a relationship could never work as white women are just a trophy and not good enough to be "in a proper" relationship with? I think this is bull sh** but would like some proof so you out there!

Is it true that Pakistani men have to have a Pakistani wife? I think my parents just can't handle the idea that I am my own person!

All feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

i can only say on this, with regards to a close friend. the cultural differences always come up bad. she is better at accepting than he is. i see him make excuses for not having sex. she is white and he is muslim.
he treats her terrible. uses and abuses.control freak. he sleeps around but she cant . stops her with friends . endless list. it certainly puts me of . but then its up to her. 
they should have split years ago. but he manipulates. she is his endless taxi, he doesnt pay his way. 
what a relationship. but thats not mixed relationships. only one story.


----------



## lonely_wife (Sep 28, 2008)

well I wouldn't be able to put with that anyway - I'm very stong willed (hence the divorce) Just abit of fun with them I suppose? And I'll have to go looking for a nice white man (oh well!)


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I wouldn't give up that easily! As Justean said, it's only one story. I don't think race is as much a factor as the cultural upbringing of a person, no matter what race. There are different Caucasian cultures that pose the same issues. My mom was Swedish, my dad is Greek and my grandparents all emigrated from Europe so the 2 sides of the family had their share of differences because they had different cultural and religious beliefs. To get around it they would just speak Greek around my mom so she had no idea what they were saying


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

I haven't been with someone other than my own race, but I have to say, some of them in other races are very lovely to look at too.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a little bit of colour going on, and all the women I have ever dated were keen on getting a brown baby from me! In the UK, it's what a lot of white women want. Of course we have the best butts! Of that there can be no question. 

All my women have been white, but not a deliberate choice.


----------



## lonely_wife (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't want no bloody babies thanks! I cannot understand why I am attracted to darker guys at the moment - especially with the upbringing I had (totally forbidden!)


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

We are all pink on the inside, it's just SKIN people.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I think everyone is unique, and really there are as many good people in every race. Chances are they are being told the same thing too.

draconis


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

lonely_wife said:


> Are any of you in a mixed race relationship? Since splitting from my husband I am finding asians and half cast Jamaicans rather a turn on.


Jamaicans are so sexy! I dated two. It was fun.

I looooooove Asians! To me they are hilarious, smart, and exotic. And ya, my H is Asian  I love his eyes. 

I dont know if we've had any cultural clashes, except with the in-laws. They dont like me very much.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

MarkTwain said:


> I have a little bit of colour going on, and all the women I have ever dated were keen on getting a brown baby from me! In the UK, it's what a lot of white women want. Of course we have the best butts! Of that there can be no question.
> 
> All my women have been white, but not a deliberate choice.


you all got some BUTT...that's for sure mark twain...but WE got some GUT!!!!

kidding aside...i'm partial to brunettes whereas all my friends like blondes, so i guess i discriminate as well...


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Lonely_wife...

You wish to sow your wild oates, do the things you were told weere bad to you from your upbringing. Totally normal for someone in their late teens and early 20's.

in those years I was all over the place and very experimental.

I find all kinds of woman beautiful, race has zero to do with it.

you are your own person do as you see fit.

but understand the choices you make today will effect the rest of your life.

but hey, it's your life.


----------



## lonely_wife (Sep 28, 2008)

Jtseng - you say you are married to Asion - what religion is he? Has he had to fallout with his family for you? Sorry for the questions but I am realy curious as to how I would stand if I actually really fell for a guy from a Muslim faith for instance?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

lonely_wife said:


> Jtseng - you say you are married to Asion - what religion is he?


He's catholic. 



lonely_wife said:


> Has he had to fallout with his family for you?


At first, ya. It was pretty ugly. His mom and brother really hated me and he had really poor boundaries with his mom. He's learning, though, and I think he'll have an even better relationship with them because of it.



lonely_wife said:


> how I would stand if I actually really fell for a guy from a Muslim faith for instance?


Just depends on what your motivations are. I think you should ask yourself why you are attracted to that person. Is it because you respect them and admire their traditions, or is it just for kicks? if its just for kicks, well, it wont last, but it can still be a fun learning experience. But if you read about their past, their traditions, their culture, and find it something you admire, respect, and can see yourself integrating that part of their beliefs into your own, then you have a chance.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

someone from the Muslim faith has far different world views then christians, You really would need to find outt he basics of their religion and you may be alarmed on some things, depending how religious he is and which branch of muslim he is, such as Sunni or ****e.


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

draconis said:


> Well I think everyone is unique, and really there are as many good people in every race. Chances are they are being told the same thing too.
> 
> draconis


:iagree:

My son has a best friend that is of another race. Good kid. I will not say you can't be a friend to him, because he isn't like you, or don't believe the same way you do about God.  He is a good kid, and I like his parents too. I think of him as my own son.  He is over a lot, so I feel like he really is. lol


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

This is an interesting thread. I live in an area where caucasians are now a minority. When I visit the midwest or New England, I am always amazed by how white it is! It would be weird to me to live in a place that is mostly white. My son is one of 4 white kids in his classroom - the rest are mostly asian and Indian - and that just feels normal. I guess I don't look at people's skin color, just at who they are as people.


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

Leahdorus said:


> This is an interesting thread. I live in an area where caucasians are now a minority. When I visit the midwest or New England, I am always amazed by how white it is! It would be weird to me to live in a place that is mostly white. My son is one of 4 white kids in his classroom - the rest are mostly asian and Indian - and that just feels normal. I guess I don't look at people's skin color, just at who they are as people.


:smthumbup:


How they are as a person. Like good person or a bad person. Nice person or a mean sob. This should be taken over and looked at first before skin color.


----------

